# Can't pass NR? Look here, you must!



## VentMonkey (Jan 24, 2017)

Navigate TestPrep: EMS by Informed Publishing
https://appsto.re/us/P6VjK.i

Apparently it's also available on Google play as well. Honestly, I'm just tired of people creating threads about this topic over and over.

It's success has been heralded by enough of the more learned providers of this forum, so as the thread topic implies, look here!.*

If you wish to keep this thread going, perhaps chime in with your experience using it. Personally I've never used it, but I took my NR before these apps were commonplace.

*If you don't look first, and find something better, then cool, maybe share it in the thread.


----------



## Gustavo (Jan 24, 2017)

Thats the JB learning app. But what about for people trying to learn the material for example learn a definition, that app just helps you with questions.


----------



## Gurby (Jan 24, 2017)

Of the several test prep sites I've used, JB Learning had the most representative questions for studying for the NREMT.

I was also very impressed with the questions on a FISDAP test I saw once - I think it might be even better than JBL, but it's quite a bit more expensive and you need to call them to buy it?  I dunno.



Gustavo said:


> Thats the JB learning app. But what about for people trying to learn the material for example learn a definition, that app just helps you with questions.



For that, there's Anki flashcards.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 24, 2017)

Gustavo said:


> Thats the JB learning app. But what about for people trying to learn the material for example learn a definition, that app just helps you with questions.



You're just one of those people who has to be handed everything. Have you ever thought to exercise some personal initiative and find answers for yourself? Maybe this is just my aggravating headache but I'm getting this "do everything for me while I just sit here" vibe from you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> You're just one of those people who has to be handed everything. Have you ever thought to exercise some personal initiative and find answers for yourself? Maybe this is just my aggravating headache but I'm getting this "do everything for me while I just sit here" vibe from you.



Especially since this is the 3rd post asking the same exact thing.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 25, 2017)

Gustavo said:


> Thats the JB learning app. But what about for people trying to learn the material for example learn a definition, that app just helps you with questions.



"Just helps you with questions"?!

The app is for people who have a functional understanding of the material but would benefit from concepts and tools for working through the NR questions as they are not always intuitive. 

If you use the app and you come across a word you don't know, look it up. 

Are you sure this field is going to be a good fit for you? Being semi-able to figure things out is actually pretty important. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 25, 2017)

Also gonna add this. Use your textbook. The test helps you identify weak spots. The book is where your info is. If the book doesn't make sense, Google.


----------



## ChrisCon89 (Jan 25, 2017)

I've use a Brady text book (1096 pages).
Brady Sucess of emt work book (931 questions).
JBL  test prep app( 600 questions)
A $250 emt refresher course. (24 hours)
Emt Nremt information booklet plus 150 questions.
About 5 - 7 hours a day since Thanksgiving (unemployed)
Took the emt course in summer 15 ( been studying since) 

Taking the NR for the 5th and final attempt , because I'm tired and need a get a job. 
Put a lot of time into this and I'm fed- up.
Taking this exam on the 30th (going to a different state to wishfully to better my chances).
I don't think I've studied this much in my life .
Wake up everyday and do the routine studying (FML).
But about $2000 plus and hundreds of hours studying ( can't forget the $20,000 2 year Community College).
I can say I gave it my best shot , thanks for the support.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 25, 2017)

ChrisCon89 said:


> I've use a Brady text book (1096 pages).
> Brady Sucess of emt work book (931 questions).
> JBL  test prep app( 600 questions)
> A $250 emt refresher course. (24 hours)
> ...




Maybe this isn't the field for you?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2017)

20k community college? Damn that's outrageous

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 26, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> 20k community college? Damn that's outrageous
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



I'm guessing either out of state or out of district. 

ACC in state, out of district is ~$950/credit hour. Out of state is ~ $1050. Give or take a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

